# Swiss steak ?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

My MIL (now 92) used to make a swiss steak sometimes for Sunday dinner, however it did not have a diced tomatoes like in my Betty Crocker cook book. It was more of a meat gravy type sauce. Her memory isn't what it was. Anyone have any pointers?


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

I will say with my swiss steak I would have mushroom gravy on top of it. If didn't have mushroom gravy would make just brown gravy too add on it. The brown gravy was from the frying of the swiss steak..


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Back in the 70s they used to sell a sauce in a can called Compliment sauce. There were several different varieties, but one was for Swiss steak, and it was a brown sauce. My sister just loved that stuff, and for over 20 years I tried to find a recipe to even come close to that stuff, and I never have! I'm a pretty inventive cook and can usually duplicate just about anything, but I was never able to get it exactly right. Here's a link about it called "Strange Products From the Past", lol. 

http://davescupboard.blogspot.com/2010/01/vintage-sunday-strange-products-from.html

The closest I've ever come was to use cube steak and flour and fry it (back then we used to use round steak we pounded ourselves and then cut into serving size pieces), then slow simmer it in a sauce made from sauteed onions and celery with a little tomato sauce and brown gravy. I do remember the Compliment sauce having the celery and onions and just a hint of a reddish cast, not totally dark brown. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I just make this the easy way. cut in serving size. braise with some onions. dump it in the slow cooker. throw in a can of mushroom soup mixed with a little milk or water. some whole mushrooms. turn on high for a couple of hours. i just had this a couple nights ago. i dont eat meat but i had company and that's what i gave them because i was working all day in the garden. i served with mashed pot and brocolli.few carotts. they cleaned the whole pot out. ~Georgia.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Georgia, I make something real similar, only I usually just use dry onion soup mix instead of the onions, plus it gives it a little more beefy flavor. It's really good, but it's not anything close to traditional swiss steak.


----------

